
In Astounding Test, Scientists Revive Damaged Lungs for Transplant - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/13/health/organ-transplants-lungs.html
======
tomcam
The lead (or lede, if you will) is brilliant:

> The six lungs were taken from brain-dead patients and offered to transplant
> surgeons. But at major medical centers, one surgeon after another refused
> the organs.

> They were damaged, swollen and soggy with fluid. Like 80 percent of lungs
> offered for transplant, these were just too far gone for the operation.

> But researchers at Columbia and Vanderbilt saw an opportunity. They had been
> working for eight years on a system to restore damaged lungs.

------
haspoken
[http://archive.is/9kZ7Y](http://archive.is/9kZ7Y)

